# goofy burmese



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL, I'm so glad I decided to look at this thread, what a beautiful cat! (For a second I think you were talking about a Burmese Python and I'm not a snake fan.) I'm so glad it turned out to be a cat, I love those!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and Jasmine...










"I is spethel"









"Which camera am I looking at!?"



















hahah, I do so love our girls!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

They are so cute.
Were these taken today, before the torrential rain lol?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

between the torrential rain falls actually. lol! We were harvesting snow peas (hence putting one on Freyjas face...) and letting the dogs out for a run when I got home etc, I was taking photos of Paris freshly groomed, and the kitties got pics too.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, our poor cat came in drenched!
I had to towel her off cos she was shivering, she looked like a drowned rat!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

What gorgeous cats! Love the spethel photo. I wish I could have a cat, in an ideal world I'd have my mini and a cat. Wonder when that cat allergy vaccine is going to be available, I heard they're in clinical trials now...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> cat allergy vaccine is going to be available, I heard they're in clinical trials now...


Oh no... really?? I hadn't heard about that. You mean my cats may loose their effectiveness as protection against my mother visiting frquently? She really really allergic and thats WHY we have two cats Hahaha. :doh:

Would be really great though I suppose for people who would like to have a cat but cannot. I hope it works for them.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

They are pretty cats. I need to get good pictures of my Ragdoll. She's a gorgeous cat and the older she gets the darker the gray on her body gets which makes her blue eyes stand out.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO at Wonder! Kpoos you really do need to post pics of your Ragdoll, I used to have one and he was so pretty. If I had my choice, I'd get another Ragdoll or a Himalayan.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I did mention Jasmine can be a little bit 'spethel'...



















and (slightly) more normal


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Freyja doing what she does best; lounging


















peek-a-boo









"Raaaa!"


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

aaaannd finally, snuggling kitties:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

My kitties never snuggle, I wonder if they secretly hate eachother? They play... at least I think it's playing maybe they really ARE trying to kill one another hahaha. I think my kitties are broken I need upgrades for them haha. 

Love that raaaaa picture, awesome


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aww. Cute pictures. My kitties never snuggled either. (One of them was a bully, so the rest all got the idea that any close contact would eventually result in a bite .) I'm envious yours get along so well.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

our girls are sisters from the same litter, and we've always encouraged the snuggling, cos I do so love it!!! Mind you I know of other burmese that are all different ages and came into the home at different stages and they all snuggle together too, so perhaps it's more of a social burmese thing! lol


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorgeous kittehs!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

These are absolutely gorgeous pictures!! You should make a Cat Calendar! Beautiful kitties


----------

